# Ibsp



## crabshark (Apr 2, 2011)

I was wondering if all of the access points at IBSP are open for beach driving, I'll be heading down soon to pick up my permit in a few weeks and would like to what to expect.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

crabshark said:


> I was wondering if all of the access points at IBSP are open for beach driving, I'll be heading down soon to pick up my permit in a few weeks and would like to what to expect.


Gilikins to A23 is open now.

No timeframe on A23 to the jetty yet but it is being worked on.

Bathing beach areas will close for driving around the middle of the month (bottom of Gilikins to A7).

The park is open from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. for all visitors. 

Hours for fishing are 6:30 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Permits are being sold at the main park office (not the gatehouse) from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. daily.


----------



## crabshark (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Reelinrod


----------

